# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Locate bullfrogs to catch or buy in San Diego

## rdgard

I purchased 10 large American bullfrogs from an Asian food market in San Diego 3 or 4 years ago. They were on sale as food but were live.  The butcher, who did not speak English, thought I was crazy because I did not want him to kill them and dress out the legs.  I put them into my outdoor pond.  The pond is about 15 ft by 25 ft and one to three feet deep.  They were very happy there but I kept loosing them to blue Heron and raccoons.  I got eggs next year and raised tadpoles but it seemed to take a long time to become an adult.  2 years or more.  I am now down to zero adults and I think two small frogs, who still "squeak" when they jump.  I tried to buy more but they tell me that there is a new law in CA that if a store has a live food, they have to butcher it before it goes out.  So my question is where can I purchase 5 or 10 adults at a reasonable cost to stock my pond.  Or can I catch them somewhere locally, I can go perhaps as far as the desert canals or the Colorado river.  Is there an easy way to catch them, they have really good eyesight.  Maybe some kind of trap that works well?  Sorry for the long story, but I love my frogs and would like to find a supplier close to me.  I did see one for sale in a pet store but it was $35.00.  A little too rich for me. Perhaps you know of someone that sells to restaurants or Asian food markets or sells to pond owners?  Thanks for your help.  Cheers,  bob
>

----------


## flybyferns

> I purchased 10 large American bullfrogs from an Asian food market in San Diego 3 or 4 years ago. They were on sale as food but were live.  The butcher, who did not speak English, thought I was crazy because I did not want him to kill them and dress out the legs.  I put them into my outdoor pond.  The pond is about 15 ft by 25 ft and one to three feet deep.  They were very happy there but I kept loosing them to blue Heron and raccoons.  I got eggs next year and raised tadpoles but it seemed to take a long time to become an adult.  2 years or more.  I am now down to zero adults and I think two small frogs, who still "squeak" when they jump.  I tried to buy more but they tell me that there is a new law in CA that if a store has a live food, they have to butcher it before it goes out.  So my question is where can I purchase 5 or 10 adults at a reasonable cost to stock my pond.  Or can I catch them somewhere locally, I can go perhaps as far as the desert canals or the Colorado river.  Is there an easy way to catch them, they have really good eyesight.  Maybe some kind of trap that works well?  Sorry for the long story, but I love my frogs and would like to find a supplier close to me.  I did see one for sale in a pet store but it was $35.00.  A little too rich for me. Perhaps you know of someone that sells to restaurants or Asian food markets or sells to pond owners?  Thanks for your help.  Cheers,  bob
> >


Hi Bob,
I don't know about CA, but here in NY people purchase them at nurseries/pond suppliers.
(ie like where one might by koi )
Check out local fish hatcheries. 
Call local sanctuaries . 
Sometimes you can get help  - for free- " stocking"  from state conservation services.

Oh , BTW - welcome to Frog Forum !   :Smile: 
Lynn

----------


## demon amphibians

Otay lake, the place is covered with them. The area is over populated so it would be a good place to remove bullfrogs from. one day in late summer i caught over 30 in just two hours. If you want we can meet up some time and i can take you to my hunting ground. Also remember the longer they stay tadpoles the bigger your frogs will be when they morph, and more resilient to disease and predators they will be.

----------


## UncleChester

Are bullfrogs not an introduced species in California working to take out or otherwise damage the native amphibian populations? If that's the case, they might frown upon catching and releasing to a new location. I thought there was a problem a few years back with 'Frog-Jumping" competitions at fairs, with the major concern being the animals would be released in new locations.

----------


## demon amphibians

That is a good question. Bullfrogs actually are said to have migrated on there own to the areas after a long period of time and for the better part of a few decades have been a danger to local species. I actually got caught catching them by fish and game. I lied and said i was going to eat them and the fish and game officer told me as long as i do not release them anywhere not even the same place i caught them he would have no issue with me having them. in fact he kinda made it sound like me removing them from that lake was a good thing. but releasing them in a private pond would probably be an issue. I think that if you have a way to contain them to your pond via fence that they can not hope through it may be lawful but you will need to do research.

----------


## Zooty

Hi Demon, can you let me know how you caught them? A net or jigging? I found a spot where I can hear hundreds at night but didn't have much success in nabbing them.they are gone during the day.

----------


## Bullfrogkeeper

Use a net it's easier and better for the frog, up here in maine theres a lot of frogs. By the way have u guys seen any blue bullfrogs been looking forever and really want some, so if u guys catch some i'll buy them.

----------

